# Alfalfa Weevil Watch



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weevils are having a great time in Indiana...seeing them and hearing reports from some other Indiana posters they are active up to North Central Indiana.

How about other other states? Sprayed here this weekend.

Let us know if you are seeing them and where to get the word out. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Todays out of course, and with wind gusts of 25-30mph predicted for tomorrow spraying burn down is out of the question, might be a good time to get some scouting done up here. If I have em I'll have a local crop duster take care of it, I don't have time to triple flush the spray rig then spray all my acres when I really need to get the burndown done.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sprayed a week ago Friday. They were starting to eat pretty hard on the tops. I think I am going to cut tomorrow or at least have Dad cut while I finish up planting corn.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Sprayed a week ago Friday. They were starting to eat pretty hard on the tops. I think I am going to cut tomorrow or at least have Dad cut while I finish up planting corn.


A few have planted maybe a small field here and there to make sure the planters are up to snuff, but nobody has _really_ even started in Northern Indiana.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

In east central Missouri, the weevils are having a easy time with the early warm weather. I think we will cut around April 20th and forego the spray. I have never cut before the middle of May ever.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> A few have planted maybe a small field here and there to make sure the planters are up to snuff, but nobody has _really_ even started in Northern Indiana.


Corn rapidly approaching 75% here and beans headed for 25%


----------



## Longbow (Mar 8, 2012)

Weevils are active in NE Missouri as well. Looks like almost one larvae per plant. They are buried in the top leaves of the plant and are pretty hard to see unless you really look closely. Not sure spraying would get any more than cutting. Agronomist recommends cutting early as the best plan for getting rid of them. Claims mechanical removal of the hay will get rid of 90-98% of the larvae.

After cutting, I am going to watch the fields closely, then decide whether to spray the stubble. May cut as early as next week, depending on what the weather does. Any suggestions on what insecticide to spray if I decide to spray after cutting?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Had weevils and LEAFHOPPERS before the cold snap. Probably won't have either now, plus the hay has been cut.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I had 3 circles sprayed the other day , it was full of them along with a few other species. Now we are finding brown wheat mites and army worms in the wheat too.


----------

